

Five Startups chosen for GrowLab’s First Vancouver Program - joegaudet
http://www.growlab.ca/blog/five-startups-chosen-for-growlab%E2%80%99s-first-vancouver-program

======
untog
Glad to see Vancouver making strides in incubating startups - I think there is
a lot of space in Canada for this sort of thing. Sadly I had to leave a few
years ago as my visa had expired.

Has Canada implemented any kind of Startup Entrepreneur visa yet? I'm in the
US right now, but they still haven't implemented their Startup Visa yet, and
given the current state of Congress I'm wondering if they ever will.

~~~
mcrider
Nothing really, although there is business class immigration. Basically you
pay half a million dollars and you get a visa. The newest immigration path is
the canadian experience class. Its a fairly streamlined process if you post-
secondary education and/or a couple years of work experience in Canada. Or you
can do what I did and shack up with a Canadian :)

~~~
untog
Ah, same as last time I looked then. About my only option is to spend a few
years at university before launching a startup. Not really a practical path
forward...

------
eddanger
Really cool to see Vancouver jump on the start up bandwagon. We applied hoping
for just the mentorship chunk, but I think they were looking for participants
for the whole she-bang.

Would be interested to find a mentorship/marketing knowledge "incubator" for
an already established corp.

------
joegaudet
I am a cofounder of Matygo (one of the 5 companies) very excited to be a part
of the first cohort!

~~~
mcrider
And Beverly Crusher is one of your users
(<http://www.matygo.com/features.html>)!

Interesting stuff you guys are doing. Are you hiring yet? I live down the
street from your offices :)

BTW, your blog page seems to be down.

~~~
joegaudet
hmmm the blog is hosted by tumblr.

blog.matygo.com.

We are in GrowLab now, hopefully we will be in talent acquisition mode by the
end of the program.

~~~
mcrider
Temporary hiccough on my end I guess, its working now. Good luck with your
project, I wish I had when I was in university (WebCT is a mess).

------
ashishg
Excited to see what comes out of this program! I believe they're putting out
applications for their 2nd intake around November

------
plainOldText
Vancouver has a lot of catch up to do with other cities in US. I'm glad to see
it's heading in the right direction though.

------
rdl
Is this related to Bootup Labs?

~~~
will_lam
it arose from the ashes of Bootup Labs

